# Peptides



## Zig (Mar 28, 2022)

Ok guys, I need your advice. Stopped competing two years, but when I did I cycled hgh, was great except it made so freaking tired. I just started ipamorelin and cjc1295. 1.5 units cjc1295 in am and 2 units ipamorelin plus 1.5 units cjc1295 before bed. 5 days on and 2 off and I’m starting week 3. 
I am as exhausted as I was with growth. I’m prescribed adderall twice a day and am sleeping through that. I literally can hold my eyes open. I’m miserable. Wtf?? Should I toss another peptide in to assist? I could contact my Coach but I wanted to do this myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 29, 2022)

Delta sleep inducing peptide should help you sleep more.. good luck 😂


----------



## Zig (Mar 29, 2022)

That I understand. Being totally lethargic is beyond any Delta sleep. I wish it were ONLY pm Delta. But thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 29, 2022)

Modafinil, being a cns stimulant, may help with the lethargy.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 29, 2022)

Thyroid problems?  When my thyroid was all jacked up, no amount of stimulants would help with the being tired.

Also, my experience with CJC-1295 was not so great.  I'd experience immediate flushing of the face followed by a borderline migraine headache minutes after injecting.  I was told that "should" go away as my body adjusts to the peptide.  Eight weeks later, I was still experiencing both so I never purchased any more.  

In fact, with my last HRT consult, I told them I wasn't doing any more peptides because they all caused more side effects than was worth it.  Prior to the CJC, nearly every other peptide either jacked with my blood sugar or made me so hungry that I could eat a horse.  Making matters worse, the hunger usually hit me a few hours after going to bed, so that really sucked.


----------

